# Pre heresy night lord landspeeder force



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Hail brothers ive been meaning to post some fluff for my shadow squad but have be struck by the idea for my pre heresy landspeeder squad im soon to be making. this is my first attempt at fluff wrighting so please read it and bear with me.

Crow wing: Before the betrayal

Cheruat 
Campaign calendar seven months

+ + + +

The smoke was thick and choking, seven months the Astarte’s had been fighting here.
They had come to bring these people into the fold of the imperium. But like fools they fought against its truth and its protection. 
For this there could only be one punishment. Death.
At least that’s what it should have been.

However under overall command of Rogal Dorn, the Imperial Fists, Emperors Children and the Night Lord's they began to enlighten the populace to their error.

Aurelius trimmed back the port thrusters and the land-speeder banked left and came to a stop two meters above the rubble strewn ground.
He checked the land-speeders auspex but of his prey there was no sign.
‘Damn it’
His Primarch had ordered him to take his Crow’s and hunt down the mechanical beast which had destroyed several armoured vehicles including two Fellblades.
Punching both thrusters to full Aurelius headed north deeper into the ruined city.
“Crow two report”
The com remained silent.
“Crow three report”
Static answered for a few seconds then Corran answered
“Crow three here we’ve found some resistance but…”
The hard bangs of a Heavy Bolter drowned out the rest of his report.
Aurelius turned his land-speeder onto the city’s main boulevard.

It was a broad space, broad enough to fit two Fellblades side by side.
Before the coming of the Imperium this road had been as smooth as glass and had stretched from one boarder to the other. It had been lined with statues of warriors armed with an array of weapons from swords, spears and crude style of bolters that the mechanicum had express some interest in. Now however the surface was scared and pitted with craters caused by heavy missile impacts from Whirlwinds, Thudd guns or maybe an Ariel strike by the Imperial army. Of the statues very little remained untouched.
“Crow four report Thaddeus”
“All quiet on the western front” Thaddeus’s hard growl sounded in Aureliuses helmet “no sign of the mechanical beast”
“Roger that four head to sector five”
“Understood Crow master”
Aurelius pulled of the main street and headed west skimming through the ruins of what had once been a grand city.

+ + + + 

The ground was littered with the remains of their enemy but for every ten dead Cheruatians there lay two dead Astarte’s.
The bright yellow of the Imperial Fist’s, the vivid purples and gold’s of the Emperors Children even the dark blue armoured forms of his beloved Night Lords. In the future lord Dorn will retell that the war on Cheruat was hard fought he would not be lying.

Like a dark blue arrow the Crow master’s land-speeder shot into sector three know by the local populace as fountain square. This is where crow two should have been patrolling, hunting for the machine beast.
Coming to a halt he was about to try the com again when Drake the Multi-melta specialist sat next to him pointed and said over the helmet vox “wreckage by the centre fountain look”
Aurelius flew the skimmer forward and even as they approached, he new that this was Crow 2. 
As Aurelius made a slow circle of the wreckage his choler rose.

The front of Crow two’s land-speeder had not been crushed by the crash landing it had been melted away like a wax seal when touched to a flame.
The two dead Astarte’s were indistinguishable from the melted wreckage “Be at peace brothers” Drake said making the sign of the Aquila as he did so.

Aurelius could not repeat the prey or make the sign as at that moment the auspex chimed a warning as a blue, white crashed past the land-speeder and into the fountain. The heat was intense it turned the fountain into a molten slag heap and evaporated the water.
‘At last’ Aurelius thought punching the thrusters to full power and using the steam as cover he began to avenge his fallen brothers of his wing and legion.

+ + + + 


C+C Welcomed

For the Haunter
:evil:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Pretty good, also, I see you like quoting other stuff, *All Quiet on the Western Front*.


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

Just a minor point, but............. didn't Land Speeders not exist pre-heresy?


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

they did exist they have been mention in the book Fulgrim and others also they are in the HH collected visions book


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

The above poster highlights something I was thinking about recently. The reason Chaos Space Marines don't field Landspeeders used to be that the STC for Landspeeders was discovered after the Heresy hence the traitor legions never had access to them but thats been retconned now.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

IIRC the Templates for the Land Raider and for the anti-grav plates that are used on Land Speeders were found at the same time (and before HH, because there was a lot of Land Raiders in the Legions) but the anti-grav plates were not built into a combat vehicle before the end of the Heresy

Horusdeschain, aren't Emperor's Children using _jetbikes_ and not land speeders?


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

The Horus Heresy - Collected Visions

p.62 - Wroath Land Speeder Squad * World Eaters

p.115 Speeder * Imperial Army (the deoderent stick tank :victory: )

p.155 Varus Land Speeder Squadron * Ultramarines

p.169 Qaa Land Speeder Squadron * Thousand Sons

p.231 Sarik Land Speeder Squad * World Eaters

p.231 Borvinas Land Speeder Squad * Emperor's Children

p.252 Mahrke Speeder Squad * World Eaters

p.255 Tantearon Land Speeder Squad * Emperor's Children

p.269 Arkan Land Speeder * Salamanders (holy crap, fluffy proof they use them)

p.298 Flius Land Speeder Squadron * Ultramarines

p.326 The Emperors Gift * Legio Custodes (a skimmer Rhino)

p.350 Warp Conduit * Imperial Webway (more skimmer Rhinos)

p.357 Defence Satellites (a black LS new model, with a 6 point choas eye symbol ?, getting shot from orbit)

So, there is definitive evidence :so_happy: that there were Land Speeders durning the Heresy, many of them in Legions that fell to Chaos. They are all the older model, more blocky/large nose, except the last one is a new model, current type, possibly in Black Legion colors (weird). We can possibly infer that they also had them Pre-Heresy.

There is also proof of other grav plate/skimmer tech vehicles in use.

The biggest surprise to me was a picture of a Heresy Era Salamander Land Speeder. Next time someone calls you Sally list non-fluffy cause you got speeders in it you can shove this in their face. :good:


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Dies Irae said:


> Horusdeschain, aren't Emperor's Children using _jetbikes_ and not land speeders?


Thanks Capt.Al'rahhem that saves me the job of scanning all those pic lol.

@dies Irae they did have both types lol in the start of Fulgrim sol was waiting for landspeeder support


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Horusdeschain said:


> The ground was littered with the remains of their enemy but *for every ten dead Cheruatians* there *lay two dead Astarte’s*.


Bit too much no?


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Bit too much no?


what would you suggest brother.

:victory:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

500-1, obviously. :grin:


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*small update*

Thanks brothers i hope i can do this justice. as i said this is my first piece :lol: 

here is the next section it isnt much as ive been getting my son settled in at home he was born @04:10 on the 5/2/10

hope you like plz leave me some feed back brothers.

+ + + +

Aurelius punched the thrusters to full easily bringing his land-speeder around the ruins of Crow two and that of the fountain; he released the safety off the land-speeders under slung heavy Bolter. As he did so Drake next to him did the same with his Multi-melta and began to track the target.
Aurelius now got to see his prey in all its glory.

It was as huge as a Land-raider made taller as it drew to his full height on four Crab like mechanical legs. Its front ended with two giant claws that it open and closed in a gesture of challenge. Above these sat the devastating Melta cannon that had just obliterated Crow two and the ornamental fountain.
It did not appear to have a crew compartment but it did have a leering skull of brass with eyes like green gems. This sat atop of the cannons housing and its gaze stared directly at the Crow master.

Aurelius had the smile of a hunter finding his prey upon his face which was hidden within his skull face helmet.
Without a seconds hesitation he depressed the heavy bolters firing rune and a torrent of heavy shells thundered towards the Crab walker, Drake followed the Crow masters lead and a stream of bright white blue light of his own streamed from his Multi-melta impacting just in front of that leering skull.
Something was wrong very wrong….

+ + + +

As always For the Haunter and the Talon master
:evil:


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*Crow wing update 13/02/10*

Brothers 

here is the next part of the Crow masters tale hope you like as always c+c welcomed.

+ + + +

The heavy shells and melta blasts never touched the walker ‘NO’ Aurelius’s smile faded and confusion settled on him like a heavy shroud.

The body of the walker began to bob up and down giving the skull faced head a chuckling, mocking appearance.

Thick black smoke belched from its exhaust stacks and it fired its melta cannon again.
Yanking the controls to the right the land-speeder just avoided the beam of destructive energy as he did so Aurelius barked a command to his armours machine spirit 
“Prey sight”
He also fired a short burst and saw to his dismay blooms of energy where the shells bounced harmlessly off.
“Oh terra its void protected” Drake disbelief was mirrored on the by the Crow masters.

Banking the land-speeder to starboard Drake began to unleash the fury of his Multi-melta.

Aurelius switched his vox bead to that of the Imperial Command Centre.
“Report Crow master” that sullen voice could only be one person the Haunter.
“My lord I have located my target however to destroy it I need more fire power than I have.”
Drakes Multi-melta continued to stream its raw destructive energy into the machines void shields, but now a warning light showed telling both Drake and Aurelius that the gun was over heating.
“What’s the situation speak quickly”
“Lord this machine is void shield protected I can not bring it down alone”
“Understood Crow master keep it there”
“Aye my Lord”
Switching the vox back to the squad’s battle frequency he triggered the call, The Crow’s cry.
No matter where he was the surviving members of the wing would flock to him.
‘We’ve come for you’ thought Aurelius.
“That’s it my melta is out I’ve cooked the cooling system.”
Drake pressed the rune under the flashing warning light and the multi-melta tumble from its position detonating harmlessly on the cobble ground.
Aurelius kept the speeder circling the walker. 

It would try to run, and then it would fire its melta cannon. Cooking the air and turning nearby buildings into more flaming ruins.
When this failed to dislodge the Crow master it would lunge forward slamming its claws into the cobbled ground tearing huge gouges.
Still circling the walker Drake opened the spare weapon cache under his seat. 
It contained a standard issue Bolter with four extra clips as well as an Auxiliary Grenade launcher with six Krak grenades. He took the launcher and slid a round into the chamber, aimed, fire and reloaded.

As always For the Haunter and the Talon master.
:evil:


----------

